# SnakeBite at Norma Jeans in London



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

If you're in the London area tomorrow, come on out and hear some rockin' country! Not sure how many more shows we've got left in us.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm sure you've got a lot left. Keep on playing. If I was in London I would be there. Have fun!


james on bass said:


> If you're in the London area tomorrow, come on out and hear some rockin' country! Not sure how many more shows we've got left in us.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> I'm sure you've got a lot left. Keep on playing. If I was in London I would be there. Have fun!


Well, I'm gonna keep on playing, but a couple of the guys are thinking of packing it in at the end of the year. Getting kind of old for 8 to 10 shows a month, sleeping in cars on weekends or driving all night, plus full time careers.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

james on bass said:


> Well, I'm gonna keep on playing, but a couple of the guys are thinking of packing it in at the end of the year. Getting kind of old for 8 to 10 shows a month, sleeping in cars on weekends or driving all night, plus full time careers.


Simple solution. Keep on playing and cut out those nasty time consuming careers. No need to thank me for coming up with the solution to your dilemma.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, we're back at Norma's in a few weeks. As for the simple solution, I have now cut out the pesky time consuming career. Our steel player did leave the band due to health reasons though.


----------

